# get well soon twin retro



## nukeboy95 (Mar 10, 2013)

get well soon *twin retro *
may your twin immune system kick in


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 10, 2013)

Im trying to think of something clever, but I gave up

Get well OldGemini


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 10, 2013)

[user]TwinRetro[/user] Remember to take your medicine and get a good long rest. If in doubt, consult Densetsu LOLOLOL XD


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 10, 2013)

Get well soon Twin
Being sick is too main stream


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Aww, shuckles! What's wrong with Twin? I never knew he was sick - anything serious or just the common flu?


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2013)

What happened to twin?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 10, 2013)

Did I miss something D;?

Get well soon chap~


----------



## Issac (Mar 10, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Did I miss something D;?
> 
> Get well soon chap~


 
He has got the flu.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmokays ;o

Lucky but still, hopes Twin recovers soon ;3


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 10, 2013)

Issac said:


> He has got the flu.


Oh yeah the flu is some serious shit. My grandfather died from that 
Hope to see 'ya ban some poken00bs soon, TwinRetro!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2013)

Veho said:


> What happened to twin?





TwinRetro said:


> Thank you all again for being so patient. I feel like I have an obligation to update you on the situation of the contest.
> 
> Before I explain further I just want to make a few things clear.
> 
> ...




Also get well soon, my friend!


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 10, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Hope to see 'ya ban some poken00bs soon, TwinRetro!


We have rights you know


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 10, 2013)

what happened to Twin Retro?

EDIT: Fuck, I just saw it 2 posts above me.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 11, 2013)

Soon well get.


----------



## broitsak (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear the Twin, get well soon!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Mar 12, 2013)

Sick sucks !
Feeling better FTW !!!


----------



## Issac (Mar 12, 2013)

I currently have an episode with my chronic disease :/ sucks


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2013)

Get well soon Twin.



Spoiler



You're the only staff member I like! YOU CAN'T DIE 

Or get sick or whatever


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Mar 12, 2013)

Feel better Twin


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the well wishes. Glad to see this when most of the time I only have my laptop and a pile of used tissues to keep me company


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 12, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes. Glad to see this when most of the time I only have my laptop and a pile of used tissues to keep me company


 
That probably sounds way more dirty than it is.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 12, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> most of the time I only have my laptop and a pile of used tissues to keep me company


 
Sounds like you're feeling better already!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Mar 12, 2013)

Get well soon, TwinRetro. Yeah! Sorry I don't have much to say! But everyone on GBAtemp counts as a friend to me so, i'll treat you all like one! Hope for all the best!


----------



## Coto (Mar 12, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes. Glad to see this when most of the time I only have my laptop and a pile of used tissues to keep me company


 
get well twinretro.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes. Glad to see this when most of the time I only have my laptop and a *pile of used tissues to keep me company*


Sounds like you're enjoying your sick time


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 12, 2013)

Get well soon twin


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 12, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes. Glad to see this when most of the time I only have my laptop and a pile of used tissues to keep me company


----------

